# How to access CD drive in Safe Mode?



## jageorge72 (Jan 11, 2003)

I have things all screwed up..... Here's where I'm at..... I replaced a dead motherboard, and am trying to get things started up again. The initial startup was a mess...... all kinds of drivers and things missing. I put in the CD that came with the motherboard, and started installing stuff.

I got a bunch of errors asking for the Windows Millenium Edition start-up disks.......... which I no longer have!!  Anyway, it seemed like most of the drivers on the motherboard CD installed, except some 10/100 thing. I couldn't get to the internet yet, but the computer loaded to the point where I was at my desktop, and everything *looked* normal.

Not sure what happened, but now I can no longer get past the black start-up screen that usually flashes by in a few seconds, and tells you different system settings/info.

What do I do??? I am able to start up in Safe Mode, but can't access the CD drive so I can try to reload drivers or something. Is it possible to get the CD drive working in Safe Mode at all? Am I screwed without the Windows ME disks? Any ideas what to do here? Thanks!


----------



## awergh (Jan 13, 2006)

according to microsoft you can do it
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/194846/


----------

